

ITerm 2 now offers deep tmux integration - brown9-2
http://groups.google.com/group/iterm2-discuss/browse_thread/thread/8b7af79c410b4993

======
zzzmarcus
Discussion on this from yesterday:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3498163>

------
vessenes
This feature list is getting bookmarked as one of those "EXACTLY WHAT I
NEEDED" moments. I hope the iTerm folks had as much joy writing it as I see
imagining my new fabulous and easy life managing remote shells..

------
kmf
explain tmux for the noobs?

~~~
jvehent
like screen but better

